# Sales of Lawai Beach Resort



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2010)

As I've noted before sales prices  of units in  Alii and Banyon buildings at Lawai Beach Resort have held up better than most independent time share resorts.  I've entered in the TUG sales history  almost all of the LBR sales on ebay over the last 13 months.  I entered three this morning.  Notably there have been only 3 sales of LBR 2br Alii units in the last year.  Two went for $2000 and $2300 if memory serves plus maintenance fees  of $995 for 2010, closing costs of about $500 and resort transfer fees of about $150.  remarkably one sold yesterday for $3100 plus 2010 maintenance fees of $995, closing costs of $499 and resort transfer fee of $150 for a total of $4743 due at time of sale.


----------



## weh8625 (Jun 24, 2010)

*LBR Ebay Sales*

One two-bedroom (I think Banyan) ended at $1201 on Saturday - Item number: 140413624649 
MF's - $995 
Closing & transfer - $585


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2010)

good pick up.  they didn't put lawai beach in their title so i didn't see it on search,  good price and i agree probably banyon, which has a maintenance fee of 994 and change.


----------



## EliseRN (Oct 4, 2010)

*Lawai Beach resort...Banyon or Alli?*

Which is better??  pros/cons?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

We like the Ali'i MUCH better.   The Ali'i is much quieter, with less noise from the pool, public parking lot, and the driveway.  The Ali'i also has the adult pool, so it doesn't get crowded and noisy.  This resort has no AC and you have to keep the windows open for the breeze, so you really want a quiet location.


----------



## EliseRN (Oct 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We like the Ali'i MUCH better.   The Ali'i is much quieter, with less noise from the pool, public parking lot, and the driveway.  The Ali'i also has the adult pool, so it doesn't get crowded and noisy.  This resort has no AC and you have to keep the windows open for the breeze, so you really want a quiet location.




We are researching and have also been looking at point at poipu but are concerned that if we purchase someone's 'week' that there may be issues because it sounds like they are trying to force owners into points and I wonder if we would be forced into converting at a huge cost because we weren't the original deed holder.  I notice you post frequently and own a few timeshares...wondering if you have had any experience with that?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

No one can force you into points - period.  If you buy a deeded week - you own a deeded week.

I own at a resort that was bought out by Wyndham, after it was completely sold out.  We were told that same thing - that everyone would be converting to Wyndham points, and we would be left out and not able to reserve our unit, because there would be so few deeded weeks left.  That was 4 years ago, and we have been able to reserve the exact ocean front unit that we want for 4 years in a row, for 2 consecutive weeks.  

BTW - the cost to convert was $18K because we would have had to buy another developer week!  NO THANK YOU!


----------



## EliseRN (Oct 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> No one can force you into points - period.  If you buy a deeded week - you own a deeded week.
> 
> I own at a resort that was bought out by Wyndham, after it was completely sold out.  We were told that same thing - that everyone would be converting to Wyndham points, and we would be left out and not able to reserve our unit, because there would be so few deeded weeks left.  That was 4 years ago, and we have been able to reserve the exact ocean front unit that we want for 4 years in a row, for 2 consecutive weeks.
> 
> BTW - the cost to convert was $18K because we would have had to buy another developer week!  NO THANK YOU!



Even if you buy it from the owner and not the developer...right?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

EliseRN said:


> Even if you buy it from the owner and not the developer...right?



We bought both weeks on ebay.


----------



## EliseRN (Oct 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We bought both weeks on ebay.



Thanks...we will keep watching for a good Alii deal.  I have written the resort to ask if they have room diagrams posted anywhere and other info.  We were thinking of 2 bedroom but not sure.  Lots of research to do yet....thank you for your help!


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 4, 2010)

Denise,

If you had to pick a favorite, would you go with LBR or KBV?  I believe you own both.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, the LBR deal fell through.  The ebay seller told us that the 2009 MF had been paid and that we didn't have to reimburse them for it - but then they decided that was an error and wanted us to pay it.  It was the end of 2009, and we didn't want to pay the 2009 MF, because we couldn't use the week, so we backed out of the deal.

I still plan to buy a couple weeks at LBR, but we honestly don't need them right now, so it would have to be a killer deal to get me to buy, and LBR prices are some of the highest for the mid-level resorts.

Back to your question - I really like LBR, but with no AC and the need to keep the windows open, I find the Banyon and Coral buildings to be way too noisy.  I would only buy in the Ali'i Bldg. which is much quieter because of the layout of the resort.  

We are still in love with KBV - especially our ocean front view!  It is more of a private condo experience, than a busy resort experience, and we actually prefer that.  We are not the busy-mega-resort types, which is why we now rent our Maui TS every year.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We are not the busy-mega-resort types, which is why we now rent our Maui TS every year.



I completely see your point and have to agree.   Unfortunately, it would probably be hard for exchangers to get an ocean view at KBV.   

Tx for the reply.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I would only buy in the Ali'i Bldg. which is much quieter because of the layout of the resort.



Don't forget about Liki Lani - not many units but it should be the quietest of all.  Old TUGger Dee Lyden ("MNDee", then "MnDeeCA" after they moved to Carlsbad) used to own a Liki Lani unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't know how quiet the Liki Lani would be, because it's right on the road?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been an owner in LBR for 13 years now and own 5 weeks alii 2br2ba and 1 week alii 1br1ba.

As I see it:

Liki Lani; Only 4 units each 2br2ba.  Very spacious. Right on the road.  Only 2 floors. No view.  Price lower than banyon or alii but more than coral.

Coral;  A bit of a mix.  8?units 2br2ba, other 2br1ba, many 1br1ba.  Usually occupied by traders.  Upper floors have views, lower floors partially blocked views.  No washer dryer in rooms.  Air flow blocked by garage.  Exercise room is above the garage and is very convenient as is the mini golf and tennis.  Coral owners seem to be happy with their units as they do get first choice of the units and can upgrade to banyon or alii through HTSE.  Price is quite cheap, sometimes the proverbial $1.

Banyon; The newest building currently the nicest decorated.  Good for families since the pool is shallow and gardenesque.  Nearest to the shop, front desk and activities desk.  Good views 2nd floor and up though somewhat slanted wings toward each other and therefore less privacy and less direct ocean view.  Bedrooms are on the corridor.  Price is similar to alii.

Alii;  second newest building.  Great 2br2ba as the master br is oceanfront.  Direct oceanfront view 2nd floor and up.  Complete renovation will be done over the next 2 years check the layout and renovation on the LBR site.  Great air circulation,  We almost never need the overhead fans.  My choice obviously   Priced same as Banyon at auctions.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can exchangers get into the Alii building?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> Can exchangers get into the Alii building?



The majority of deposits go to Hawaii TS Exchange, which is located at the resort, and was started to serve LBR owners, and they reserve the right to choose they unit you are assigned.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2010)

many rentals which are unit and building and date specific are available for about $1250 through HTSE.  A good way to try alii or banyan


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 8, 2010)

I have stayed in Coral, Alii and Liki Lani units, and agree with what Tiger has said about the different building.

Liki Lani unit pluses:
They are HUGE! The master bedroom has a walk in closet the size of a small bedroom. Tons of room to spread out.
Easy parking right at the front door.
Steps from the beach

Negatives:
No view.
Right on road, would not feel comfortable leaving screens open at night if on lower level. Noise level from traffic very minor.
Very thin sound barrier between units.  We were sleeping on the fold out couch in the living room and the people above us got up at 3:30 AM (!) and we could hear every word they said, microwave door slamming shut etc. Might not be an issue if you had no one sleeping in the living room.

I would LOVE to buy an upper floor unit in the Alii building. Quiet pool below, ocean view, view over the grounds with the tiki torches lit and the palm trees swaying. To sit out on the lanai and watch the waves in the AM with a cup of coffee in the morning is my idea of heaven. Maybe when the kids are out of college!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2010)

Alii is really wonderful.  We chose it 13 years ago even though Banyon was brand new.  Every morniing we roll over and see the surf and surfers, whales every day, surfers on two different breaks every waking hour, walking distance from Beachhouse restaurant.  At 5 PM the wine comes out on the Lanai and we watch the sunset viewers gather.  They light the torches at 7 pm.  Then it's down to the grills or off to a restaurant.  One owner owns 7 intervals, deposits them all with HTSE and with their bonus weeks stays 14 weeks in March april and May.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2010)

BTW  Tuggers if you want to game the Lawai Beach, HTSE system.

Buy one eoy coral 1br1ba for $1 on ebay, this will give you no asset cost and only circa $450 maintenance yearly.  Deposit it with HTSE a year in advance giving you a bonus week.  As a LBR owner you can request a specific building.  You can also deposit any other red weeks you have and trade them for LBR weeks.

Doing this you won't get choice of floor but will be at the head of the line for exchangers.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 8, 2010)

Good info to know, thanks Tiger.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2010)

Tiger said:


> BTW  Tuggers if you want to game the Lawai Beach, HTSE system.
> 
> Buy one eoy coral 1br1ba for $1 on ebay, this will give you no asset cost and only circa $450 maintenance yearly.  Deposit it with HTSE a year in advance giving you a bonus week.  As a LBR owner you can request a specific building.  You can also deposit any other red weeks you have and trade them for LBR weeks.
> 
> Doing this you won't get choice of floor but will be at the head of the line for exchangers.



Now that's tempting....   

Do owners have any preference for the actual unit on their deed?  

Do all weeks float 1-52?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2010)

Owners do not have legal preference for the unit that's on the deed, though I knew one who used moral persuasion to keep getting  "his" unit.  But if you request two years in advance you "almost"always get the unit you want if you're requesting it as an owner (not as an owner deposit exchange back in). 

 I'm six years straight for getting consecutive weeks in my first choice of unit.

Virtually all weeks trade 1-52.  A very few are time specific and the board changes them to 1-52 on request.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2010)

My problem is that as a teacher, we can't travel off-season, so I'd be worried about trying to trade in during the summer or school holidays when demand is so high.  As you know, I am picky about my view,   and ending up on the bottom floor of the Coral building would be miserable for me.

Do you think if I deposited and put in a request 2 years out, I could get into the Ali'i Bldg. during school holidays?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2010)

Well Denise I don't trade but request my units directly at the owners request time 2 years in advance in order to get time specific and get that 4th floor unit with cathedral ceiling 

but

when depositing two years in advance, as an owner, in the owners que it is building specific.  so alii gets alii and coral gets coral 

but 

if you join htse, and deposit your reserved owners week a year in advance, and get a trade week plus a bonus week  (availability controlled last 45 days for the bonus week)  you can request a specific building, even alii if you own coral, but it only puts you at the front of the exchangers line not with reserved owner units.

You need to talk to the HTSE gals to find out chances of this or that on exchange.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 8, 2010)

We have, twice.  Once in a 2nd floor 2 BR, and once with a 1 and a 2 BR.  It is a splendid place to be.  



nygiants11991 said:


> Can exchangers get into the Alii building?


----------

